# Paint a Grimey old Witch's Lantern!!!



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome I bought some cheap lanterns from Big Lots and I can't wait to try this .


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah Chop I always love seeing props made by you. Excited to see the finished product. How much was your lantern? I was either going to go to Big Lots or try wally world for a cheap lantern for my set.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

@Imindless, this one I picked up on clearance for 3 bucks..they may or may not have more near you. 

Ok, Back to work!  Now we switch cans to a metallic color. I prefer the brand shown, because I think it looks and works the best, but I think you could use any brand if you want. Just try to use something around the satin metallic silver or bronze family....NO GLOSS!










Now, subtlety is the key here! You just want to "dust" it on..very lightly. Too much will kill the effect. practice off to the side. quick bursts, far away ( at least a foot) , moving quickly side to side. If you think you put too much down, let it dry, hit it with black,, then do it again. Watch the metallic flakes build up until you get something about halfway between the black, and a solid coat of metallic. You want it to look faded or worn. Don't cover all the black in other words. 










Next, we age the glass....

I did not photograph the glass frosting step..I forgot! Basically, its just like spray paint. It's sold in the same section as the paints, its called frosted glass...lol. 
Any how, after a coat of that, I used an acrylic ink ( sepia colored) and began dusting in the top and bottom..where I thought the most heat would be in real life. ( I think a transparent acrylic would work here too instead of the ink) Next, I grabbed some black, then simulated soot where the flames would "lick" the side of the glass over time. Thats it!!


















Next, I re~assembled the latern....at this point, you actually could call it done I suppose. But why do that, when you can push it so much further? At least do the first color in the next step! Heres a look at it below...VERY EASY!! 










^^ All I did was dab some brown here and there, then lightly dry brush the thing until it began to look dirty.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Now, we do some details....detail is very important. Its where you really take something over the top. It takes practice and patience...then more practice. Dont get discouraged, dont be too critical of yourself. Look at things you like, then try and do the same thing. Over time, you will be surprised at yourself. You will get better. 

A Word On Tools: 
Now, here are a few of my favorite tools.. Nothing special, nothing really expensive. I own some expensive brushes, but they dont get used much. I grab the cheap ones and dont worry too much when i'm doing horror stuff. I beat the heck out of them, and they seem to get better. 
I have a round brush from a pack of four from the Dollar store. I have a fan brush and flat type brush that came in a big pack of brushes Michaels sells for like 7 bucks.. I also have a thin liner, and a couple of toothbrushes. A sea sponge is also handy to have around. The big, round, vintage brush on the left is new to me, and I just laid it there cuz it looks damn cool.. we are getting to know each other while I revive it's career. 
I probably have at least a hundred more various brushes around here, but these are the main go to tools for me. Airbrush? yep...(thats an entire other thing)...lets say another day for that topic. For simplicity's sake, I'll just use the fan brush for the rest of the tutorial.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Fantastic stuff. The type of lantern you are making seems to be for a mining scene possibly instead of a witch scene (unless its a bog I guess). I plan to make one either for a pirate scene or a witch scene, not sure. So I will be doing it differently. But damn you got talent!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Didn't I mention that MY WITCH lives in an abandoned nickle mine in Oregon? (Near the beach, next to a bog)...and it rains every night as shes out gathering herbs in the woods. 

Anyhow, back to the Zombie Coal Miner 's lamp that he lost after he was buried in a cave.. that my witch found one day. 

Add some Brown! just use a little craft paint, el`cheapo of course.. grab a little brush and begin to dirty it up. I focused on the crevices , the holes, and some high spots. Just remember to dip your brush, then brush some paint off before you touch the paint to your prop. You want your brush to be _almost_ dry, _not wet _with paint. Work gradually as always. ^^ Count back 2 photos where I put the lantern back together and you can see this step as well. 










Below we switch to a Raw Sienna, yes, el-cheapo. Here just randomly dab in a static patern, hitting in an around the brown. don't cover all the brown, and don't cover all the metallic. Keep your brush dry as we did above. 

**Use reference shots of old decayed and rusted metal...it helps you to choose your colors and see how the patterns move about. 









Below, we switch to Orange to make it pop. You guessed it, el cheapo. Use this sparingly as the photos show..more as an accent. ( or, use it alot if you like..its YOUR project!)









Please note, this is NOT the proper use of a Fan brush, lol...I just like the randomness is creates when used against that gritty surface...you can use any small brush with stiff bristles. Dont be confined to what your "supposed" to do.

Below is a shot after the Brown, Raw Sienna, and the Orange are done. 










Look gnarly? (the last Witch I ran into had one just like it.)


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Silver accents.. not entirely necessary, but I did it any way. Just a little silver paint here and there on the high spots. The "Devil is in the Details" you know?










Seal it up!! For this step, I used a Matte Clear. Any old brand will do. Just a little light coat, cuz too much is just toooo much! 










I follow that with a coat of Dulling Spray. 
Dulling Spray is a specialty product photographers use to kill shine caused by studio lights or what ever. I use it to kill the shine too. Matte sealer still leaves a bit of a glossy sheen that I hate. Again, this is not necessary, just thought i'd show you. 









Thats it! 
This is nothing new, and no big secret. There are other ways to do this as well. This is just one fairly simple way I do it. I think you'll see that this prop can be used may ways.. A graveyard care taker, an Egyptian archaeology scene, whatever. I just happened to be building a Witch and I though it would make a useful tutorial. Carry this technique over to other items as well, its very versatile. Switch the colors up too. Try greens or greys as well. Purples and Yellows for an entirely different look. Be Creative!! 

**At this point, you could add some drippy oily residue, soot, cobwebs, or something like that. This could actually go a lot further if you wanted...

Below are some other ways I use this technique in one way or another. All the little bolts and handles are fakes, made from wooden stir sticks, pvc, and plaster cast in little bolt molds. The gague is just the top of the spray paint can with a paper dial. I think you'll get the idea....










Thanks for following! Happy Painting!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks great! Are you planning on putting a light in the lantern. A flicker tea light would be kind of cool, and considering its frosted glass it would be harder to tell the flame wasn't real.

I need to find a Big Lots around me and see whats up!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, and Yep, a flicker tealight is the plan!

Here it is posed with the witch prop in progress...now on to her hands..I hate hands.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah what a wonderful prop you made. PVC for the armature?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Great tutorial! I have a bunch of stuff just waiting to be grimed up. Also I love the tip on the dulling spray.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh I love the tutorial, I wish my Husband had your man skills. He's not very creative, although he can manage to draw a stick figure


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, pvc and foam imindless. Id give you a peek under her gown but thats kinda weird.

Mizeralla, thanks. Have fun grunging and griming. You look just like Winona Ryder!

HAlloween Sucks in the UK, i'm laughing over here!. Buy him some new wrenches and man stuff, guys usually love that!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Sweet technique, Chop. This is the best aging thread I have ever come across (and so simple)! Thank you!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

What the heck is going on??? I click on a picture link and it is NOT a lamp but mostly carved pumpkins and other props!!!!!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Deadna said:


> What the heck is going on??? I click on a picture link and it is NOT a lamp but mostly carved pumpkins and other props!!!!!


That is happening to me too! Idk what's goin on


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

**The correct photos are back up as of now


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

*Lol!!!*

If you go back and read the thread with the new pictures, it is quite funny! Especially the last picture with the high heel shoe!

I guess carved pumpkins are a form of lantern...


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Pics are fixed!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome technique, this may work for the fence I want to paint, thanks for sharing......


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

obcessedwithit said:


> awesome technique, this may work for the fence I want to paint, thanks for sharing......


Post a pic in here if you do!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome job on the lantern, Chop!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

SavageEye said:


> I guess carved pumpkins are a form of lantern...


I have the Biglots lantern but couldn't figure out how he was turning it into a pumpkin or why everyone thought it was so cool...lol!
LOVE the correct photos of it tho'!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

"Carve your lantern into a Pumpkin."..now that would be the mother of all tutorials.


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Your stuff just blows me away!! love the pic with all the bits of metal you have painted up, its a real scene setter. great tutorial to boot!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Here ya go Chop. It is still a work in progress but I did get a lot of work done on it tonight, letting it dry I noticed things I will change to dull things down and accent other things. It is perfect for my witch room though, thanks for the tutorial! I used corn meal by the way for those wondering in stead of sand because it was cheaper and easier to access.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*WoW! ChopShop So professional......Nice job! And great pics. 

Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats amazing. The details are incredible. so cool.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

what was the name of them would love to look online


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

This is such a good and useful tutorial, will definitely be using it!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

You could not of made this look any easier , and the weathering is fantastic. 
I am envious of your helping hand and the gas mask is way cool. 
The cup-holder head seems to be saying - "I'm waiting in this cellar because I have to know... have I been guilty all this time? "


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

excellent tutorial. I will be trying this.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

if had a box of sand around i'd have a cat in it!


----------

